# How much to torque seat post collar?



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

In Newton meters please! 

Any other tips? Installing Brand-x XL dropper today.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

5 NM is the carbon fiber frame standard. I'd use the same on Al.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It's (5Nm) the same setting pretty much every dropper post manufacturer I've seen recommends as max.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wedge systems are 10nm~

but collars yeah 5-7nm and if a dropper check dropper function. 
beyond 7 for me my revive slows down


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks everybody


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, Siri. Convert five newton meters to inch pounds.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

On my aluminum Santa Cruz Chameleon with a Magura Vyron 3nm holds my 210lbs perfectly without slipping..... I like to go with the least possible.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

With my PNW, there is a very narrow window between too tight (post won’t return) and too loose (post slips). Pretty much have no choice but to run it at that torque.


----------

